# Code 95 Error



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Havent seen or heard of that yet, take it to your dealer to be on the safe side


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like you have the Canada base level DIC, and Code 95 is a "Service Airbag" message. Definitely take it to the dealer and have them look at it.

From the manual, here's the list of codes for the Canada base level DIC (which doesn't have a full LCD matrix display, and so it can't display text-based messages like the base level US DIC can):


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope it isn't related to the scangauge. I remember being told about the scangauge not working with the cruze and causing lights to come on.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Try running without the scangauge and see what happens. If the code stops being thrown, then it's probably the scangauge.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

So far it has only happened twice in two weeks and only last 10 minutes at most. I guess I'll have to unplug it for a week or so and see.


----------



## Flitzy915 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have Code 95 error coming up when I hook up my led light strip into my cigarette lighter in the back. Anyone have an idea as to why?


----------

